# Aquasky setting help



## AV8TOR

I could use some advice on both spectrum and intensity settings on my Aquasky light for a 75 gallon Mbuna tank. There are sliders for Red, Green, Blue and White. Right now there are no plants but I do plan on adding some Anubias if you use this light please post a snapshot of your setup. 
Thanks


----------



## shiftyfox

Great LED light and the new Pro feature update a nice added bonus.
I like to have mine gradually fade up over 10 mins before feeding time. I only have brightness levels set to 50 percent max - I dont like the over exposed washed out look .












http://imgur.com/ep5RpOh


----------



## Ice Man

New pro setting Was a welcome and good update. Similarly I only used 50% brightness as they can be quite bright.

I also use them on my community tank. I am not the greatest gardener and have killed most of my plants, but java ferns and moss seem to be doing ok and anubias are of the same ilk so should be ok. It is likely to be more me than the lights for the lack of plant success. It was low tech setup and ended up with co2/ 02 imbalance and lots of hair algae. Back under control now with some basic plants and just a dose of flourish at each water change


----------



## aconite

Apologies for dredging up an old post, but I've just got myself one of these and it's a fantastic upgrade over the generic white and blue LED strip I was using. I hadn't realised how washed out the fish colours were until I switched over to this. Even out of the box set to 100% it had a significantly warmer hue than the light it replaced. The yellows in the tank are far, far deeper.

I've also got mine set to 50% across the board (red.greem,blue,white).

What are people doing regarding the red/green/blue balance? Is there anything that's recommended / preferable for a rocky mbuna tank, or is it just a case of playing around until you find something you're happy with? I suspect it's down to decor and what particular fish you have, but I'm asking so as to avoid spending hours and hours screwing around with the thing


----------



## shiftyfox

Really nice light. 
I guess it's just down to preference and what looks good with the fish you have.

I don't like any green in my settings.

My morning settings for 2 hours 
White - 28
Blue - 20
Green - 0 
Red - 26

My evening settings For 4 hours 
White -25
Blue - 18 
Green - 0
Red - 70


----------



## aconite

Thanks for sharing your settings, shiftyfox.

I'm going to have a play with the balance. I haven't tried removing all green or red yet.

I've got mine switching to a low amount of blue only in the evening and am running it like that for a few hours - it's nice to be able to see what's going on when the room is dark. I'm really pleased with the light unit itself, well worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## pakach61

shiftyfox said:


> Great LED light and the new Pro feature update a nice added bonus.
> I like to have mine gradually fade up over 10 mins before feeding time. I only have brightness levels set to 50 percent max - I dont like the over exposed washed out look .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ep5RpOh


Hello Shifrtybox, i want to ask you something, i want to buy the aquasky but not so sure of the size, i have a 60" long foot tank and 25 width, but not so sure if getting the aquasky pro, sea or plant and what size for my tank, could you please help me, also i have a 3d background. Thanks and happy new year.


----------



## Cygnus

pakach61 said:


> Hello Shifrtybox, i want to ask you something, i want to buy the aquasky but not so sure of the size, i have a 60" long foot tank and 25 width, but not so sure if getting the aquasky pro, sea or plant and what size for my tank, could you please help me, also i have a 3d background. Thanks and happy new year.


I have the Fluval SEA 48" on a 36" long tank. I bought the one that was recommended for my tank. But I had to extend the bracket so far out it dipped in the middle a little bit. So I got the 48" and only pull out the brackets a couple inches on each end and its rock solid now. My advice is to get the one size bigger than recommended.
You will also get more coverage with a longer fixture.

I know this is a zombie thread, but I have had an issue with my Fluval SEA fixture as of late. It all started when the time changed for winter. 
Long story short; I was using a Galaxy Note 8.0 tablet for programming. It connected to the fixture perfectly and I was able to program much easier than on my phone.
The tablet finds the fixture via Bluetooth but will not work. My phone will work fine but is WAY to small to program with. So, now I am relegated to a separate 24 hour timer instead of the fixture controls.
I have done everything I can think of to correct the problem.
Reset tablet (lost all saved programs), reset fixture, verified Fluval app current (it is), verified Bluetooth working (it is), verified up to date Bluetooth version (its current), Called Fluval (No return call as promised), posted this question on another forum with no help.
Any ideas on a Galaxy Note 8.0 that worked before but will not work anymore?


----------



## AV8TOR

shiftyfox said:


> Really nice light.
> I guess it's just down to preference and what looks good with the fish you have.
> 
> I don't like any green in my settings.
> 
> My morning settings for 2 hours
> White - 28
> Blue - 20
> Green - 0
> Red - 26
> 
> My evening settings For 4 hours
> White -25
> Blue - 18
> Green - 0
> Red - 70


Thanks Shifty. Very close to my setup. I too like the white lower. Mine had green in it but took it out today and does look nice.


----------

